# voci di spese



## Jefa

Bonjour, 

désolée je n'ai pas de contexte, je l'ai entendu plusieurs fois par ex en parlant de la loi de finance établie par le président des USA, ou bien dans le contexte d'un copro. 

Peut on parler de 
demande de financement?
appel de fond?

Merci


----------



## Corsicum

Il me semble pas, regardes ce site, on peut affichacher en plusieurs langes
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do?ihmlang=fr

Ce serait par exemple : 
_des différents postes de dépenses = delle varie voci di spese_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=403095:cs&page=1&hwords=voci+di+spese%7E
_d'autres postes de dépenses = altre voci di spese_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...v,&val=234596:cs&page=1&hwords=voci+di+spese~


----------



## matoupaschat

, Corsi . Au fait, je vois que tu n'as pas eu de bug 2.000ème message .
Juste une petite question, c'est quoi un copro (dans le contexte d'un copro) ?


----------



## Jefa

Ok, pas mal en effet, amis comme c'est un peu technique je n'y aurais pas pensé!

merci !


----------



## Jefa

pardon, UNE copro, donc copropriété (immeuble partagé entre plusieurs propriétaires et géré par un syndic d'immeubles)


----------

